# sillosock flyer assembly



## tombuddy_90 (Aug 5, 2004)

well i just bought one of the sillo sock flyers. i like the way the look and am scrathing at the bit to get out. getting tired of the cold! well my question is what kind of stake would you guys say to use for one and also how long should it be. also how should i attach it to the pole. i only have a small spread of 8 doz sillo socks, 4 doz northwinds, and 7 doz different kinds from fullbodies, floaters, schells, and silloets. my main total is around 200, but i will probably be only using my best decoys which is 150. will that be enough.

thanks thomas


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

1/4" cold rolled steel rods work the best.


----------



## tombuddy_90 (Aug 5, 2004)

what stores carry them


----------



## mudhunter (Dec 10, 2007)

In our area of Nebraska, find the cold rolled steel at Menards, and Bomgaars. Probably at Lowes, home depot, etc. Look where they have the redi-rod, welding steel, etc. Most larger hardware stores will have it. Dave


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Call your local metal fab shops they will usually have the best prices. Buying metal at box home improvement stores can be costly if your getting alot of material.


----------



## tombuddy_90 (Aug 5, 2004)

thanks alot guys


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

We have always used electric fence post as stakes for flyers.If you want them higher.....weld 2 end to end.They even have the triangles on the bottom to step into the ground.


----------



## Pete (Jun 3, 2005)

You also asked about heigth. We've run from 36" up to 72" depending on "mood" of birds. Just have to read the first couple flocks. We've also used fiberglass bike flag sticks in light wind. Will give a little side to side "swing" to the decoy. We use between 0 and 8 flyers depending on our mood - somedays we don't want to fuss alot with the decoys but often that is what it takes.


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

If the ground is not too hard we use the bamboo poles in small diam and four ft long from home garden stores could run you $2.50 for a doz and saves on weight..cut to desired length


----------

